# Any Wu Taiji Quan in San Francisco, CA.?



## Tensei85 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just looking for a reference towards any teaching facilities in San Fran that would teach the Wu Taiji, I appreciate any info. A friend of mine is looking for another training facility for this style of Taiji, personally I've hung out in San Fran quite a bit in the past but haven't personally ran into anyone that teaches Wu Taiji specifically.

Thanks again.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2009)

There are 3 types of Wu

Northern and southern Wu that share the same root and Wu/Hao which comes from another lineage not related to Wuwell not exactly related that is.

But I know little of schools in San Francisco and there are none listed there by the Wu Family (Southern Wu) as for the Northern Wu that comes out of Beijing and I cannot find any there the closest I can find is in Santa Barbara http://www.ycgf.org/YCGFA_Ass/ycgf_Ass_NAH.htm

As for Wu/Hao this is all I can find http://www.wuhaotaichi.com/

However a bit of Webfu produced these for possible Southern Wu

http://www.linkedin.com/groups?home=&gid=2263174

http://www.yelp.com/biz/wu-style-tai-chi-chuan-san-francisco-redwood-city

But to be honest I know absolutely nothing about any of them so I cannot recommend any, but it is a start


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I found this link on the web:  http://www.wustylesanfrancisco.com/

Don't know anything about them except for what is posted on the webpage.  It looks like they are moving to a new place to teach classes, but it might give you a place to start looking for people to practice Wu style with.

fyn


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Tensei85,

After re-reading your original post and mulling over what I read on the Wu Style San Francisco webpage, I have to ask was that your friend's Wu style school link I posted?  

fyn


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 5, 2009)

fyn5000 said:


> Hey Tensei85,
> 
> After re-reading your original post and mulling over what I read on the Wu Style San Francisco webpage, I have to ask was that your friend's Wu style school link I posted?
> 
> fyn


 
Hey Fyn,

No actually my friend if I remember correctly was studying Wu Taiji from the Ma lineage in Michigan. He's currently looking for a School in the San Fran area I guess as a relocation in the near future. But I'll send him the link, it sounds awesome!

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Ian Sinclair (Jul 10, 2010)

I am compiling a World Tai Chi Directory at www.TaiChiCentral.com
Currently there are more than 1400 schools listed on the site, and it is growing every day. 

I was surprised to see today that there are only three schools listed on the site for San Francisco proper, and none of them teach Wu style. 

Elsewhere in California, there are schools teaching Wu Style in Corona Del Mar, Los Angeles, Moss Beach, Rancho Santa Margarita, and San Diego. There are probably more, but not all schools or instructors have updated their listings yet. 

I live near Orillia, Ontario, Canada and am friends with some of the teachers at the Wu Style Headquarters in Toronto. They have a list of certified instructors here.

The USA listing shows instructors in Nevada, Washington DC, Atlantic City, Honolulu, Canton, Royal Oak Michigan, and New York City. 

But if you contact the International Wu Style Federation through the website, they may be able to direct you to a Wu style teacher in the San Francisco Area.


----------



## mograph (Jul 12, 2010)

Ian Sinclair said:


> I am compiling a World Tai Chi Directory at www.TaiChiCentral.com
> Currently there are more than 1400 schools listed on the site, and it is growing every day.


Great to see you here, Ian! You'll find it a very friendly place. 

Looking forward to your posts,
Steve in Toronto


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 16, 2010)

You have a nice web site, Ian.  

fyn


----------



## WuStyleSanfrancisco (Apr 6, 2015)

Greetings,

I understand this message may come very late to the thread, however we are re-opening the Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan San Francisco school open to the public.

the website is : Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan San Francisco

If interested, at this time, Please REGISTER on the main page using the form.

any other inquiries are welcome using the Contact Us link .

"The aim of T'ai Chi Ch'uan is to improve health, prevent disease, and increase longevity." 
- Master Wu Kung-i (1900-1970)




Tensei85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just looking for a reference towards any teaching facilities in San Fran that would teach the Wu Taiji, I appreciate any info. A friend of mine is looking for another training facility for this style of Taiji, personally I've hung out in San Fran quite a bit in the past but haven't personally ran into anyone that teaches Wu Taiji specifically.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------

